# installing from source on a usb drive



## SteveG1 (Sep 8, 2019)

Hello,

What I would like to do is a fresh install to a USB drive from source. I have download the latest source using svnlite and then attempted to install it to a USB thumbdrive.  I ran "make installworld installkernel DESTDIR=/mnt", but it is missing /etc files. If I can get them installed and then edit them I should have a working install. How would I install the /etc files and any other files that I may be missing?

Thanks,
SteveG


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 8, 2019)

Run these separately, not mashed together.
`make -j* buildworld` -j should be number of cores to use. -j8 on quad core with HT enabled
`make buildkernel`
`make installworld DESTDIR=/mnt`
`make distribution DESTDIR=/mnt`
`make installkernel DESTDIR=/mnt`
Create /mnt/etc/fstab and /mnt/etc/rc.conf


----------



## SteveG1 (Sep 12, 2019)

Thank you, that worked!

-SteveG


----------

